# Can't you attach a pic to a PM?



## suziquzie (Oct 20, 2008)

Am I blind I don't see a little paperclip.... just the little mountain thing for a link to an image... I dont have a photobucket or anything.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 20, 2008)

I haven't found a way to upload a pic in a PM, not without having it on a website.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I guess I'll just have to show everyone GK and PDS' little candy corns I made them!! 
Later... they're in the wash ladies.


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 20, 2008)

YAY!! Go suzi! Go suzi!

ok, if you have photobucket you could do it, I think


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Well I guess I'll just have to show everyone GK and PDS' little candy corns I made them!!
> Later... they're in the wash ladies.


 


I'm so excited!!  And I just can't hide it!!!


----------

